# Lincoln's semi-annual haircut!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Here are some photos of Lincoln's from yesterday. It took me 2 hours 
to do his haircut in three stages (body, head/chest, legs). Poor 
baby - it was a long day for him! Believe it or not, his hair 
filled up the canister of my Dyson vacuum! And thanks to Elaine's (Lincoln's breeder!) haircutting tips, the results were much better this time!

She also showed us these fabulous (but pricey) blending scissors which I am hoping Santa will bring me. A friend found a similar version on Pet Edge here: http://www.petedge.com/Oster-SuperSteels-Blue-Titanium-26-Tooth-Blending-Shears-8-quot--OS22612.pro

Photos (not sure why they are loading in this order):

1. Basting with Coat Handler's Conditioner after the bath (a full 10 minutes)
2. Lincoln, from the side
3. Lincoln, the day before his haircut
4. Lincoln's new do, from the front


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww look at those eyes, Lincoln mom really does love you, poor baby. 
He looks great Jane, when I had a groomer come to my house to cut Monte down she used those same scissors. I am hoping santa is good to me this year also.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, Lincoln looks so handsome! I love the cut. Though I have to say that I can't believe how small he is without all his hair all over the place when he's wet! He looks like a puppy.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

WoW!! You did an amazing job! He looks wonderful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- I was really nervous to scroll down to be honest! I think you do such a fantastic job on his coat especially considering he has the coat of like 4 havanese! I was very happy to see he wasn't short. I think you did a great job and it makes him look a lot younger. Great cut for Lincoln!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jane. I feel faint!! Lincoln is so stunning beyond words!!! I love every shot. What a great mom you are!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome job, Jane! :clap2: Lincoln looks marvelous!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I also was nervous---I was afraid to look! Jane,I love Lincoln's new do! He is so handsome!:kiss: I'm a Lincoln fan for sure!:kiss:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! Missy, don't faint! :hug:

Leeann, I almost fell of my chair when I saw how much those scissors cost  but it is good to hear that your groomer uses them too. They remain on my Xmas list!

Carolina, Lincoln is a tiny dog underneath all that hair. Like a mini-greyhound, really! :biggrin1:

Amanda, I do feel like grooming Lincoln is like grooming at least 2 "regular" Havs! But there is nothing like giving him a big hug - he is an armful - and he is SO puffy and soft. A sensory experience!

He definitely looks younger to me - I kept saying "Puppycut!!!" everytime he'd come into the room yesterday


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks great in his new cut, but I love the pic of him all wet - too cute!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jane,

Lincoln looks great!! I love his ears, they are so long and full. Lincoln has always been one of my forum dog favorites


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

You did a great job Jane. Lincoln looks great!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You did a great job. He looks great!!!
I love the photo of him all wet....


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! Lincoln looks fabulous!!! You really did a great job! I love the picture of him in the bath and the front view picture after his cut. He is so handsome and has such pretty eyes!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane I have to admit, I was a bit nervous to see the pics too!  But he looks awesome! You did such a great job, I have a hard enough time with trimming up Posh's rear and feet. It takes me back to when I used to cut my own "fringe" aka "bangs." Not good...

He just looks great!

He does look "younger" and I feel fortunate to know exactly what you mean about the softness of his fur and how much fun he is to hug. Hope you and the boys are doing well. Posh is still finishing up something to send to you...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Jane, when I grow up I want to be you. Fantastic haircut!!! Care to share the tips??? Milo might be very grateful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane,
I was afraid to look too! Lincoln is so handsome, anyway, I hated to see him short. But, he's gorgeous! You must have just barely trimmed him. If I ever trim Tucker, that is the look I'd want. It looks like it would be so hard to do, though...Great job!!
Sheri


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Wow Jane, when I grow up I want to be you. Fantastic haircut!!! Care to share the tips??? Milo might be very grateful.


LOL, Geri! Trust me, you don't want to be me! Anyway, Elaine showed me how to hold the scissors vertically - pretty much straight up and down (handle at the top, points down). I pull Lincoln's puffy coat out to the side and cut. You end up with a nice, layered look. You just keep pulling the hair out at an angle (45 degrees to 90 degrees) and cutting, moving all around the dog.

I used a straight scissor, so there is a little choppiness (it grows out in 2 weeks), but if you use blending scissors, you will not get any choppiness at all.

The head is trickier. But same principle, hold the scissors the same way, pulling the hair out from the head, ears, etc. and cutting. There is some shaping that has to be done around the muzzle - I can't describe it since it is hit or miss for me.

Same thing on the legs - pull the hair out from the legs, and cut, holding the scissors vertically. Trim around the base of the foot in a circle.

I wish I could describe this better, but I just trim off the hair that looks like it shouldn't be there....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri, I know it 's funny - he does look like some Havs look in full coat! But I cut off about 1/3 of what he had. His coat grows very long and dense and profuse. It is 10-12" in length on the body. Now it is about 7-9" long. He is a big, tall Hav  It will grow back in a few months - I end up giving him a trim twice a year.

Amy, Lincoln misses you and Scout misses Posh! Come back to CA soon! :hug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

He's beautiful! Ok, I know boys aren't supposed to be beautiful, but Lincoln is...in a very masculine way of course!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, when I saw this thread I thought "NO, don't cut Lincoln's hair." I was afraid to look...but WOW did you do a good job. He looks great with just a trim. It looks like he enjoys his bath as much as Cicero does...and the conditioning is Cicero's favorite part with me dipping up the water...feet and back aching..lol

Long hair is more trouble, but I love to bury my face in his clean coat.  

You do a wonderful job on your babies!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane,

You did an amazing job and Lincoln looks wonderful, such a handsome boy! I know first hand how fabulous, thick and long Lincoln's hair is, but I can't believe that you cut 1/3 of his hair. This boy can be a hair donor.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, fantastic job! Lincoln looks gorgeous. It feel so nice to hug him. He is like a teddy bear.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane, you did a great job, Lincoln looks fantastic. I will have to come back and go over your instructions soon, as Reece is in need of a slight trim.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome job on Lincoln's haircut, Jane!

I wish I had those kind of skills, it would save me a small fortune on Lito's grooming


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jane, hey girl, you should hang out your shingle and go into business! Scout looks fantabulous!! Great job! You should be proud!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, you do a fabulous job in grooming Lincoln! He looks wonderful, as always!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Jane. Lincoln looks great! Your grooming skills are an inspiration to me. I just picked up some ridiculously expensive Chris Christensen thinning shears at a show last weekend. Since Maddie has a really thick coat like Lincoln, I've been keeping her in a longish puppycut. But I love the long coated Havs. So I'm going to let it grow out this winter and try the thinning technique. Your boy looks gorgeous!:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:kiss: Lincoln---you handsome dog! :kiss:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Jane!! He looks amazing! Very huggable :hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks so much, you guys!  The forum is the most affirming place in the world. And where else will so many people care about your dog's haircut? :biggrin1:

Vicki, my legs are sore now from squatting down while cutting Lincoln's hair - I don't think I can do this professionally or more than twice a year! Ouch!

Paige, you already do an awesome job on your crew - you don't need any pointers! They look amazing!

Jeanne, let us know how the new thinning shears work out for you and Maddie! I think in some ways it is easier to trim a puffy dog - like sculpting! I'm not sure what to do with Scout, so I'm leaving him the way he is


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Jane you do an amazing job keeping your dogs in full coat. I think you could easily groom local SF bay area havs as a side job (hint hint). 

Those thinning shears Elaine had were MAGIC!! I wish I had known about them before cutting down Tito, I bet they would have made me very happy. But hair grows, by then maybe Santa will swing by my house with a pair too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jane, Great haircut for Lincoln! He is looking very handsome!

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane, do you go back over them with the blending shears or do you do the whole cut with them? Are they like thinning shears?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paige said:


> Jane, do you go back over them with the blending shears or do you do the whole cut with them? Are they like thinning shears?


Hi Paige, actually, I haven't shelled out the big bucks yet for those wonderful blending shears (yes, they are like thinning shears, but better - click on the link in my first post to see the "teeth" - they are unusual looking). I did Lincoln's cut with straight scissors. I held his hair closer to 90 degrees straight out (horizontal) and cut with the scissors held vertically to get that nice layered look. With a dog that has a flatter coat, you could hold the hair out at less of an angle. Lincoln is so poofy, he needs maximum layering. 

Estrella, LOL! There certainly are a lot of havs out here! I'd have trouble charging anyone for my skills since you all are my friends!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay---that's it-----When I win the lottery-----lane: I'm coming Jane lane:
I want to experience the big soft hug from Lincoln's hair!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane, would you go back with the blending scissors(if you had them:biggrin1 to take out the choppness. I'm wondering what exactly they do. They sure are pricey.

I found some at http://www.scissorsonline.com/pet.html. They are in the $70 range. I'm sure they are not as good as the others. I have curved and straight scissors now and have seen the blending before, but wasn't sure about them.

I wonder if it makes a difference in brand names since we are just cutting our dogs twice a year, versus all the dogs a groomer does. I really hate the choppy look that you get right after scissor cutting.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane & Paige I will have to ask my sister about the scissors and what price she can get but I looked on line at Sally's and these are only $19.99.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Eclipse-...ars/SBS-520120,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair12-04


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paige said:


> Jane, would you go back with the blending scissors(if you had them:biggrin1 to take out the choppness. I'm wondering what exactly they do. They sure are pricey.
> 
> I found some at http://www.scissorsonline.com/pet.html. They are in the $70 range. I'm sure they are not as good as the others. I have curved and straight scissors now and have seen the blending before, but wasn't sure about them.


Hi Paige and Leeann,

The scissors you posted the links to, and most "thinning shears", have rows of alternating straight teeth. I actually have one of them, and they don't produce the kind of result I wanted.

The ones that Elaine had that are at this link: http://www.petedge.com/Oster-SuperSteels-Blue-Titanium-26-Tooth-Blending-Shears-8-quot--OS22612.pro
are actually very different. The rows of teeth look like "T"s, not just straight, and they cut the hair very easily.

The regular thinning shears, when you use them to cut, seem to get tangled up in the hair. They don't cut as cleanly and were more trouble. But that might just be because my pair are very short (4"?) and inexpensive.

I was able to get a really good layered look by just holding the hair and straight scissors at the correct angle. So, I'm not sure yet if I'm going to spring for the $165 blending shears, although I would definitely use them if Santa wants to drop them down my chimney!! I think you can get a decent result with straight scissors. If I _had _those blending shears, I would have done the whole cut with them (instead of cutting with straight scissors and then going back over with the blending shears = twice the work!)

Julie, come to CA! We'll have a Bay Area Hav playdate!!! :hug: Lincoln is waiting for his hug!


----------

